#ubuntu-us-ar 2010-12-15
<DoubleB> hello all :D
<zillah> and hello from me also
<Ahmuck> hi
<zillah> hi Ahmuck
<zillah> hey TommyT
<TommyT> Howdy! I almost forgot to stop by.
<zillah> lol
<zillah> how are you tonight
<TommyT> I'm doing great. I was trying to pull up the logs to catch up on the conversation...
<zillah> if i had to guess i'd say there hasn't been much of one
<TommyT> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/12/15/%23ubuntu-us-ar.txt
<TommyT> Looks like it, though this log bot is not as "real time" as the old one was
<TommyT> Also I wish it was in local time, not UTC
<DoubleB> hey
<TommyT> .... I do have an Ubuntu topic to ask about
<TommyT> someone gave me an Acer Aspire 5100 laptop they had given up on
<TommyT> I was able to restore it to "factory fresh" and I thought it was merely afflicted with 5 levels of Hell
<TommyT> Microsoft
<TommyT> Windows
<TommyT> Vista
<TommyT> Home
<TommyT> Premium
<zillah> lol
<TommyT> UNFORTUNATELY, however, the Radeon 1100 card in it has a serious bug
<zillah> what's the bug?
<TommyT> when running Ubuntu, if you suspend it and wake it up, the display is garbled
<zillah> hrm
<TommyT> I have tried all the possible settings INCLUDING the xorg-crack repository
<DoubleB> ha love the five levels of hell
<TommyT> even weirder...
<TommyT> X won't run at ALL with vesa or fbdev (vanilla) drivers
<TommyT> I can't imagine having a laptop you can't suspend, so I've been hacking away at it for over a week now
<TommyT> I've been posting in an Ubuntu bug and tracking an xorg bug
<zillah> have you using ati catalyst drivers?
<zillah> are you*
<zillah> sorry for the engrish
<TommyT> I don't know catalyst... where do they come from?
<zillah> grrr...usually from ATI's site, but i'm getting Service Unavailable
<zillah> you might look at this: http://www.techspot.com/drivers/driver/file/information/11436/
<TommyT> I'm finding something on http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<TommyT> HAH it just went to service unavailable
<zillah> lol well at least it's not just me
<TommyT> If nothing else the techspot site has a lot of words on it, some of which might help me out
<zillah> i had an ati card and was having issues with dual monitors and i think the catalyst driver + edits to xorgconfig fixed it i think
<TommyT> great... for whatever reason I haven't run into this much video trouble before
<TommyT> especially that vesa won't work at all -- it segfaults
<TommyT> I was going to check for a bug on that... xorg calls the vesa driver "failsafe"
<DoubleB> zillah i remember that day.
<zillah> yeah that was a nightmare DoubleB
<DoubleB> yeah but after you found that tutorial all was good
<DoubleB> did you delicious that site?
<zillah> not sure, i'll look
<TommyT> Here's some info for Ubuntu 9.10 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<zillah> here's that tutorial DoubleB was talking about that i used: http://blog.vinceliu.com/2009/02/setting-dual-head-displays-with-radeon.html
<TommyT> THAT looks pretty helpful.... UNFORTUNATELY....
<TommyT> "Ah, suspend/hibernate - this is one of the difficult issues when it comes to Linux in general. Neither of my colleagues nor I could make it work properly, and some of them are really hard-core guys :P"
<TommyT> drat
<TommyT> Thanks for the leads, however. That gives me a lot more to try when I should be getting my work done. ;-)
<zillah> i've never had much luck with it either from what i remember
<TommyT> I'll have to go soon... I think the reason the laptop thing galls me so much is...
<TommyT> I can watch Vista grinding away horribly but it can suspend OK. Ubuntu fairly screams, but tears up the screen if you forget and close the lid
<zillah> lol
<zillah> i know what you mean
<zillah> that's my complaint with freebsd
<zillah> it's rock solid, but forget using Flash  :(
<TommyT> Last time I used Gnash it was ALMOST functional.
<TommyT> Maybe it will work with freebsd
<zillah> yeah i saw something about that the other day
<TommyT> it has probably been two years since I tried it
<DoubleB> HTML5 <video> ftw!
<zillah> i just gave up and took the keyboard mouse video and speakers off freebsd and access it from ubuntu now with vnc
<zillah> amen DoubleB
<TommyT> it's funny because I was reading something the other day that pointed out...
<TommyT> it hasn't been THAT long ago that Quicktime was THE way to put video online
<DoubleB> I can't wait until firefox 4 releses. then I can us webm on the website
<TommyT> but YouTube instantly made Flash the most popular way to do video
<zillah> yeah, which is great for windows users, sucks for everybody else
<DoubleB> yup
<zillah> DoubleB, what's webm
<TommyT> Nowadays you can play most quicktime stuff using vnc or totem
<TommyT> vlc I mean
<DoubleB> http://www.webmproject.org/
<DoubleB> google bought the codec and free/opened it
<DoubleB> fsf endorses it
<TommyT> I got the idea they were all gangbusters on that a few months back but slowed way down
<zillah> oh i remember this now
<DoubleB> Chrome and Opera support and so will Firefox 4 :D
<DoubleB> ie 9 will support it with the codec installed
<TommyT> didn't they drop the special url in Youtube?
<TommyT> or is it still available
<DoubleB> for?
<TommyT> for the webm or html5
<TommyT> I can't remember
<DoubleB> youtube.com/htm5
<DoubleB> opt in
<TommyT> http://www.youtube.com/html5 that's it
<TommyT> I thought I read somewhere they dropped it, but maybe I dreamt it
<DoubleB> there is someway to force webm but I forget
<zillah> it tells on the webm site
<zillah> you append &webm to the url or something
<TommyT> http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2010/05/how-to-play-webm-video-on-youtube.html
<TommyT> there's what I read -- Google didn't convert EVERYTHING to webm, so some videos won't play
<DoubleB> yeah
<TommyT> or maybe that has changed or will change when the new browsers come out
<TommyT> well I am getting the "it is cold and you need to come to bed" messages from the other room
<TommyT> gotta go
<zillah> lol ttyl TommyT
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-12-14
<az7> chat night !
